# Finally Pics of Dude!!



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Gotta protect the knoggin (sp?) well your head anyways, good rule. Pretty boy!


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks so much. Me and my mom were just laughing at that pic but that helmet saved me a month ago. I love him to death though. Im gonna get some pics of me riding him soon but im always out there alone.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

aawww hes a nice looking horsey


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks Jazzy. The ones that i was gonna post got erased but ill take more tomorrow!!


----------



## Callie's Mom (May 18, 2008)

I love that last photo he is so shiny  
Nice helmet by the way! hehehe!, I never ride without one that's for sure though, even bareback!


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

CAWUTE! 8)


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

He looks like a sweetie, 4 white socks! I wear a helmet too, but you look better in yours. Seems everyone looks better than me in a helmet :lol:


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

haha...i dont know about looking good in it, but whatever. Doesn't hurt to where one. Yes i luv the four white socks. Thanks guys.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

he really is a pretty boy


----------



## LuvMyPaint (Apr 26, 2008)

He's beautiful!!!


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

Dude is gorgeousss!!!! I <3 him! 

very pretty  



good job wearing a helmet btw! *claps*


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Dude is absolutely georgous! I love him.


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

*&#9829;*

AWWWW hes sooo pretty!!! 
hes like my second favorite horsey in the world!!!
i know right??
lol 
im soo glad i got to know u through the past 2years!!
i dont know what i would do without u at the ranch alone!!
wow i didnt someone could look soo good in a helmet!! 
haaha sexy! 
lol

oo bye the way i had funn ridding today with u and Dude!!!
they were great today!!! 
love ya!! 
-allie


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Cute horse


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

awwww

love him!!!

speacially the one with his bangs parted!!:]


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww he's soo adorable.


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks guys...i luv him to pieces. im gonna post pics of him soon so he can be critiqued cause you guys are so good at that.


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

I posted him in critique also. I would love to hear what you guys think of him conformation wise!!


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

Me and my two aunts out on the trail and their horses


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

He's nice. How old is he? 

I wish I could find white helmet, which fit me!  I have really dark one (no color choices)...


----------



## RammsteinHorse (Jun 7, 2008)

I love your mum ! A very good rule! I think it looks good on you, but if it is the helmet itself that you don't like, there is others on the market. The cowboy-style witch looks at a hat, or the dressage one, also as a hat (I think), or the plane black, brown or blue ones. It's good to know you use a helmet anyways. 

And what a beatiful horse, love it


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

Dude is a 11-year-old AQH gelding. No i just would luv to be able to do my hair and not wear a helmet, but whatever its part of riding. Yeah those pics were from a trail ride last weekend. So fun!! And he was so good!!!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

He is very cute! love his color


----------

